# Vortex Venom Red Dot at 100 Yards



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

Tested out my Glock 41 MOS last week, complete with Vortex Venom red dot, at distances outside combat situations. The Vortex Venom easily extended the range of the 45 ACP out to 100 yards. Checkout the video 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Great video Sarge! 
I practice at 50 yards with my 19 & 17 Glocks too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

